# Gästepass gesucht



## TertiumNoctis (23. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen falls jemand von euch noch nen Gästepass zur Verfügung hat, wollte mit meiner Freundin mal D3 anspielen aber bin bisher nur an einen Key rangekommen :/

Mfg


----------

